# nova cycles 29er frameset?



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Hey hey hey.....

anybody have any experience with the nova cycles 29er mtb tubeset kit? I just ordered it and am gona give it a shot. . I want to copy my fisher paragon frame measurements. Just wondering what you all knew about it.

thanks-jim


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Walt's used it, but I'm sure he'll be here to comment soon. I haven't even seen the tubes themselves, but I do know a good number of new builders off-board that really liked using them. I can say that the spec and price are just right for a first frame. $110 for S-bend stays, EXB ST, and all the braze-ons is a good deal. I've heard, but not confirmed with Lon, that they have Fairing make the tubing. If so that's one more point in their favor.

Imitating your Paragon is a great first project. Do remember that no matter how good a job you do it's not going to ride like the Paragon and be a good bit heavier. There's nothing wrong with those differences, but you should be aware of them. Good luck with your first build.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

it will be BETTER than his Paragon.....because HE made it. Pride can go along way.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Good stuff - as long as it's thick!*

It's a great deal and mostly decent tubes (I don't use them personally, but I built a frame or two with them a few years ago).

A big caveat, though: I think the 8/5/8 stuff is underbuilt for mountain bikes. I built a frame using the 8/5/8 35mm downtube a long time ago and had it buckle (the DT, that is) under a not-very-big rider. The material is, in DWF's words "soft as whale snot" (I think he was talking about Zona, but the words still apply here). So go 9/6/9. If you want to geek out and build something lighter, spend more money and get some heat treated/higher end tubes.

9/6/9 is the way to go for a first frame anyway. Honestly, I wish they wouldn't even sell the 8/5/8 stuff. At that thickness, for a mountain bike (especially a 29er), you really want something a little stronger than plain-jane 4130.

YMMV, as usual.

-Walt


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*cool*

They gave me a bunch of options on sizing, i went with safety in mind. I tip the scales at 225lbs and am no stranger to breaking frames. i think i went with 9 everywhere except the ST where i went with the 1.2. i even took the 38mm DT option. Should be fun. If it breaks... i know a guy that can weld.... LOL... The extra couple pounds for a steel frame is no big deal at my weight. Sounds like it was a good purchase, thanks for your input. Ill keep a post log of the project. If it works i am gonna build a similar pugsley, the next trick is to build a universal jig to work with the pug offsets.

thanks=jim


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

so far so good on mine!

the other day while riding a big rock caught some air and smashed into my downtube. teh downtube was unscathed and the rock busted in two!

it seems like a great first frame tubeset. the chainstay bends are a bit mild for full on 29er action, but can me modified to suit.

have fun!


----------



## jake001 (May 31, 2012)

New member....Bumping b/c have the same question, wonder if anyone has more to add over the last few years about the nova 29er sets. 

I just got bit by the 29er bug, have built a road frame before and now planning on doing a 29er frame soon. More of a cross country touring/mostercross type bike. The price of the nova 9/6/9 set is very attractive, but I would spend a little more if people with more experience think they suck.

Thanks!


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought 10 sets of the 29r kits a few years back. I used the tubing on MTBs, both 650b and 29. I TIG welded all of them. True to what Walt had to say, the 8/5/8 is kind of a joke for MTB. I had ZERO failures in use, but dented a few tubes during the mitering process. These we 'friend' and 'deal' frames. so no big deal. the dents weren't big but I could seem them plain as day. 
I learned alot using the tube sets. HATED the seat stays that were included. I have some of those left still...
I've also used the Nova pre-bent and butted 29er downtube with success.


----------



## thehammertownhead (Jan 23, 2011)

*I bought the 969 kit*

I bought the Nova 29er Tubeset 38 X 969 DT

Here is a vid of my bike and build.
Bike Build - YouTube

I have been riding my bike hard and it is great. 100s of kms on it.

I am a big boy....200lb+ and it is still going strong!!!


----------

